# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  κοτα κουτσαινει

## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

καλησπερα παιδια, απο τι μπορει να κουτσαινει δεκα μερες μια κοτα χωρις εμφανες μωλωπες στο ποδι?

----------


## jk21

κατω απο την πατουσα κοιταξες στο πελμα; αν οχι ,τοτε ριξε αμεσα μια ματια γιατι πιθανοτατα εχει pododermatitis (bumblefoot )

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

δεν εχει τπτ Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

αν εισαι 100 % σιγουρος ,τοτε εχει παθει κατι μαλλον μυικο ,γιατι αν ηταν θεμα κοκκαλου ,θα το ειχε σηκωμενο το ποδι

----------


## Γιάννης Ρ

Μήπως υπάρχει  έλλειψη ασβεστίου? Αν και αυτό τον καιρό δεν γεννάνε πολλά αυγά.

----------


## jk21

αν εχει αρθιτιδα ,θα ειχε και στα δυο προβλημα πιστευω .δεν νομιζω αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω ...

----------


## kostas bird

Φίλε Σταύρο αυτό που έχει η κοτούλα σου δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πως λέγεται αλλά νομίζω πως είναι μη αναστρέψιμο και σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει και κόκορας θα την εξασθενεί πιο πολύ καθώς θα την βατευει συνέχεια.Οπότε η την βάζεις κάπου μόνη της και την βοηθάς με κάποιες βιταμίνες και ότι άλλο σου πει ο κτηνίατρος η...... Πριν αρρωστήσει και αδυνατίσει τελείως ο οργανισμός της.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα θα σου ηταν ευκολο να συμβουλευτεις το ατομο που στο ειχε στο παρελθον αναφερει ή γιατρο (αν το ειχε αναφερει γιατρος ) να το εχουμε σαν πληροφορια; μπορει να βρουμε κατι που να βοηθηθει το πουλι

----------


## Trix

Και μια δικη μου κοτα κουτσαινει πανω απο 2 μηνες, αλλά δε φαινεται να εχει κανενα προβλημα καθως ακολουθει μια χαρα τις αλλες και τρεχει οπου δει φαί. Ο πατερας μου που μεγαλωσε μες στα κοτετσια που λεει ο λογος λεει οτι δε χρειαζεται να ανησυχουμε, αφου δεν εχουμε πετεινο να την βατευει και πιθανον να την ποναει. Ουτε η δικη μου κοτα φαινεται να χει καποιο σημαδι, τα ποδια της ειναι ιδια, αλλά το ενα κουτσαινει.. Τι να πω. Αν ξερετε κατι χρησιμο ακουω μετα χαρας  :Happy:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

παιδια σορρυ για τη καθηστερηση τελικα ειχε κοψιμο απο κατω μαλλον απο γυαλι,παει καλυτερα τωρα,ευχαριστω

----------

